

Would you use a service that manually converts articles into bullet points? - Zakuzaa

We have developed a service which provides you bullet points of top content everyday. The bullet points are created by a battery of trained human summarizers. Would you pay for such a service? What do you expect from it?<p>Still in alpha. We are launching soon. Don&#x27;t have a link, I&#x27;m sorry :(
======
dragonwriter
IME, bullet point summaries only have value if they are done with a _very_
specific target audience, and the summarizer is intimately familiar with the
interest of that target audience.

~~~
Zakuzaa
We understand that, and have kept that in mind while building the backend. We
match up content items with summarizers based on interests and expertise.
Additonally, every summary also goes through an editor/proofreader before it
is is published.

------
hardwaresofton
Is it crowd sourced?

So for example, can someone sign up as a summarizer (and possibly get paid to
summarize?)

~~~
Zakuzaa
Yes crowdsouricing is involved.

Hired summarizers + Crowdsourcing (with a lot of scrutiny though)

